# Hello..



## Britty (Dec 31, 2006)

Yesh another new person lol, well i will tell you a little bit about myself.. 
well i own one horse his name is buddy, hes a 15.3 quater horse, chestnut wth one with sock, brown eyes, usuaul llol, we ride westurn and english, in english we jump our highest is 4`3 and in westurn we barrel race, my little racers fast 

I will have some pic up soon


----------



## Gammelquarterhorses (Dec 30, 2006)

welcome ~~!!! :lol:


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi! Glad you've joined us at the horse forum


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

Howdy newcomer.


----------

